# Breeding Question



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Posted this for the admin at Piranhalar.com. Thanks guys for any help.

My P. Nattereris which i keep for breeding spawned eggs 50 hours ago. I have left the male fish with the eggs alone and put the other adults into another tank. The male is continuously ventilating the eggs for 50 hours. Unfortunately, because of my gravel's color, i can not see the eggs, even looked closely. 
Do you think that the eggs are gone by an illness or is it just because of the gravel's

color? If the eggs are gone, does the male continue to ventilate instinctively?


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

I am deffinately not the expert here, but I have been doing a lot of research while hoping my reds will breed. Since the male has had 50 hrs with the eggs, their is no worries about them being fertilized so I would vacume the area that the eggs were into a gravelless tank with a sponge filter. If the eggs are still there you will find them when vacuming them, and then they can hatch in the other tank. I don't know if the eggs are still there or not, but that is a great way to find out... It won't hurt anything since you need to put them in another tank anyway.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, since the eggs have been laid and has been in the tank for more than 50 hours, I'm more than sure that the eggs have hatched and are now moving around with their tiny littles tails. I'm sure that they've gone down into the gravel so as to gain some protection. The male still fanning the eggs is a sign that they are still alive and well. I would siphon the nest area and put the newly hatched fry into a 10 gallon tank with a seeded sponge filter.

Alright well, I just watched the video and well, since it's a sand type substrate that you have, I'm not sure if the small fry have gone under and into the substrate since I would think that sand in the tank compresses over time and I don't believe fresh hatched fry are strong enough to dig into settled sand. Try and siphon the nest area, this is the only way of being really sure that you have fry.


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

thank you very much for your help


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

also I found with mine I couldnt see them or they looks kinda grey but when I shined a different light on them I could see them glow but ya I woudl do what he said syphon then out and see whats there. I think I read on here too even after the eggs are gone the male migth think there still there and protect the spot but I am not %100 on this


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dunno about sound but most likely they are in the sand. Around th 48 hour mark is when they have tails and the ability to move and I find most dig straight down into the substrate. Wait another 4 to 5 days and if you have good water, and clean sand/gravel then your tank will be loaded with fry. I would syphon as mentioned before. They only way they could gone is if you have a pleco that sucked them up cause I've had that happen many times. Having an aggressive pleco in the tank is like having "Birth Control" in the tank.

The only other thing I could think of would be the male or others scattered the nest due to being scarred. I've startled my p's before while they are fanning the nest and the sent eggs-o-flying. The main reason they fan is not for water but for the Oxygen in the water.


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Firstly,thanks for your interest 
I saw the babies,they're very small.I can tell it's difficult to see on my aquarium sand.The male is keep going to ventilate and there are babies here and there. 
Thanks

Orhan abi çeviri için teşekkür ederim.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Great news! Good luck with them.


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

7.Day

minimum 70, maximum 100 babies nattereri.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looking good


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck keep us posted


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

These are my first baby nattereries. In the below-mentioned video, they are just 22 days old.

>>>> 




In the following video; there is their breeding scene, I catched them breeding 3 days ago just before going to the work. I am sorry that the video image is bad. In the video, there is spawning and fertilization. At the moment, a few of my second part baby natts have began to swim. Furthermore, this offspring is bigger than the previous one.

>>>> 




_________________


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

congrats! where"s my cigar?


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank You Doktorted..

6. Day


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

looking good Enişte


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank You Serkan,very muck koçum..


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

My nattereri 2. part

19. day

http://www.pikniktube.com/video.asp?Video=...b75cfe7972a47f9


----------

